# cracking before tee shirt is cured



## radrada (May 29, 2014)

hello was wondering if anyone had this problem with screenprinting. im just doing a black 100% cotton tee with a one color white graphic. when im printing I lay a layer of white then flash and then do another layer of white to cover the area and flash. then before I am able to get them to heater to be cured there seems to cracking before I get a chance to cure them. any help or ideas would be great thanks


----------

